# Need ID Stem Plant



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Need help with IDing this Plant please.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Anacharis (Egeria densa)


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Are the leaves distinctly toothed?


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

I would guess so miremonster.
Thanks Darksome, it seems just right!


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

No problem, I have this so it was a no brainer. BTW how are you able to root it? Mine breaks whenever I try so I just let it float.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

I plant it in deep.
Maybe your fish mess with it or snails? I have snails in my tank and i hate it, i have holes everywhere on my plants.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

> I would guess so miremonster.


:shock: If the teeth on the leaf margin are good visible (without an amplifier) and the internodes of the lower parts of the stem are longer than the leaves, it may be Hydrilla verticillata! 
Has the underside of the leaf midrib sort of spines or warts? (often occurring in Hydrilla but not in Egeria and Elodea)


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

No i don't see any sort of spines or warts


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hydrilla doesn't have always these spines/warts. They are also rather inconspicuous. 
But has Your plant the above mentioned character combination: distinctly toothed leaf margin + internodes of the lower stem parts (partly) longer than the leaves?
Another characteristic of Hydrilla are runner-like, creeping stems, developing on the base of upright stems. Not always and rather on older plants. Sometimes the runners grow in the substrate and develop big bulb-like buds on their tip.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

I never seen runners that develop big bulb-like buds


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Now that you mention it miremonster, a while back I bought what I thought was anacharis...when I got it the stems looked fairly young (thin, bright green)....it has been 6 months since I got them and they are still the same, one would expect them to thicken and fade...comparing these stems to the anacharis ones that I already had, I noticed that the new additions had three leaves at the node and the leaves are long and silky compared to the more oblong and rigid leaves of anacharis. What I have might be hydrilla after all, hard to tell though as I quite don't understand the whole toothed/spines/warts part.


----------

